# DYNO - Which one????



## fivsomwhere (Jun 10, 2006)

Which dyno(Fantom, Robitronic, CE, etc..) in your opinion is the best one to use and why? Its seems dynos are like batteries, this week one brand, next week another.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

CE turbodyno 45.. Because you can control the actual load being applied.. The unit is very repeatable and accurate..

As far as dyno of the week?? youve lost me on that.. Turbodyno was created in the EARLY 1990's same for the Fantom(under a different company) and I know the robotronic has been out for a while too..


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah Dyno of the week? I know different builders use different ones and some locals have one or the other, but all that I know have been around for years and are great, but be ready to spend some cash for the Robi, or Turbo............. But well worth the money


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

My two favorite Dynos are the CE Turbo Dyno and the old LavCo Pro dyno.

The CE Dyno because you can adjust the voltage, amperage, torque...what ever you want to see..and where you want to see it.

The old LavCo was just a TOUGH as NAILS dyno with good numbers...


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

fivsomwhere said:


> Which dyno(Fantom, Robitronic, CE, etc..) in your opinion is the best one to use and why? Its seems dynos are like batteries, this week one brand, next week another.


The Track is the best DYNO! :dude:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I beleve the robi dyno is no longer for sale


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Kenwood said:


> CE turbodyno 45.. Because you can control the actual load being applied.. The unit is very repeatable and accurate..
> 
> As far as dyno of the week?? youve lost me on that.. Turbodyno was created in the EARLY 1990's same for the Fantom(under a different company) and I know the robotronic has been out for a while too..


 
Ditto -- I owned both the Fantom and the CE Turbo Dyno 45. The CE dyno was a LOT more accurate as far as telling me if a motor would run strong on the track. Like Kenwood said, it also is better than the Fantom because it measures actual torque directly rather than calculating it. The CE is a true "dyno", whereas the Fantom is really an "accelerometer".


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

What about CSR, Vantage Digi 30, Thor Chassis dynos.
Like alot of testing equipment, it takes some of the guess work out of it or what might be better or not so good. I kinda agress to, that the track is always the deciding factor. I use to rely on my LaVco Pro Dyno as a backup to others, while it did not give watts or efficiency numbers, the other numbers were usually close to other dynos at load. Too bad the flex couple broke.


----------

